# Le clavier de mon MacBook se bloque



## djsmasher (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un MacBook et le clavier se bloque.
Que Faut-il faire??
Merci d'avance.


----------



## sehkmet (27 Janvier 2008)

le metre a jour la 10.5.1 ma enlevé le bug


----------



## djsmasher (27 Janvier 2008)

Tu pourrais m'indiquer ou et comment il faut le mettre à jour? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kisco (27 Janvier 2008)

Menu Pomme en haut à gauche, Mise à jour de logiciels


----------



## philduf (23 Février 2009)

Sehkmet,
tu parles de mettre à jour l'OS X ? J'ai la 10.5.6, et pourtant j'ai malheureusement moi aussi ce problème de clavier (et le pad) qui se bloque. Ca arrive de manière totalement aléatoire, au bout d'une heure ou deux d'utilisation. Pas d'autre solution que d'éteindre et rallumer.
Je ne sais pas quoi faire, c'est désespérant. Je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème matériel.


----------



## kisco (24 Février 2009)

philduf a dit:


> Sehkmet,
> tu parles de mettre à jour l'OS X ? J'ai la 10.5.6, et pourtant j'ai malheureusement moi aussi ce problème de clavier (et le pad) qui se bloque. Ca arrive de manière totalement aléatoire, au bout d'une heure ou deux d'utilisation. Pas d'autre solution que d'éteindre et rallumer.
> Je ne sais pas quoi faire, c'est désespérant. Je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème matériel.


oui c'est bizarre ce problème. Si ton Mac est encore sous garantie, autant appeler Apple pour voir ce qu'ils en pensent


----------



## cerise26 (10 Mars 2010)

philduf a dit:


> Sehkmet,
> tu parles de mettre à jour l'OS X ? J'ai la 10.5.6, et pourtant j'ai malheureusement moi aussi ce problème de clavier (et le pad) qui se bloque. Ca arrive de manière totalement aléatoire, au bout d'une heure ou deux d'utilisation. Pas d'autre solution que d'éteindre et rallumer.
> Je ne sais pas quoi faire, c'est désespérant. Je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème matériel.


Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème sur mon mac (version 10.5.8). Le clavier se bloque de temps en temps soudainement (en général après une utilisation plutôt longue), et si j'éteins et que je rallume, il fonctionne à nouveau. Redémarrer seulement, en revanche, ne suffit pas.
Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais ces problèmes ont commencé peu de temps après que le clic du trackpad ait apparemment rendu l'âme (quand on essaye de l'utiliser, il se comporte comme s'il était toujours cliqué - mais il n'y a pas de problèmes si j'utilise une souris extérieure, ce que je fais depuis).
Concernant les problèmes de clavier, j'ai essayé de réparer les autorisations, mais ça n'a pas eu d'effet.
Mon ordinateur est relativement vieux (3 ans et demi), donc peut-être est-ce effectivement un problème matériel, mais c'est tout de même étrange et pas très pratique... Si quelqu'un a une solution...


----------



## El_Francés (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le même problème de clavier que se bloque (pas le trackpad) sur mon MacBook Pro de 2007.
Il se bloque de façon totalement aléatoire et sans prévenir. Pas forcément après une longue utilisation.

Je n'ai pas besoin de redémarrer ni rien. Généralement je ferme toutes les applications (je pense que c'est plus une manie qu'une utilité) et au bout d'une petite minute environ le clavier recommence à fonctionner normalement.

Ce n'est pas une question de mise à jour de Léopard car je suis encore sous Tiger.

La prochaine fois que cela m'arrive, j'essaierais de ne rien toucher pour voir si le fait d'éteindre les applications résous le problème ou non.


----------



## cerise26 (18 Mars 2010)

Dans ce cas, j'essaierai aussi de ne rien faire la prochaine fois que ça m'arrive, pour voir si ça revient tout seul au bout d'un moment. Peut-être n'ai-je pas été assez patiente les fois précédentes. Cela dit je pense avoir attendu plus d'une minute, plusieurs fois, quand même.


----------



## El_Francés (18 Mars 2010)

Et ben si. Si je ne touche rien, mon clavier repart au bout de quelques secondes...

Quelqu'un a une idée d'où cela pourrait venir? D'un programme défectueux? D'un driver vieillissant ou obsolète (je connecte de temps en temps un clavier Logitech ans fil)? Du propre SO qui cris que je dois passer à SL?


----------



## nivek35 (14 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je tombe sur ce topic car moi même j'avais le même problème, c'est à dire que mon trackpad ne me permettait plus de diriger le curseur sur l'écran et les touches de mon clavier ne fonctionnait pas non plus (toutes sans exception) j'étais dans l'obligation (et ça me fessait mal au coeur) de fermer mon écran de mon MB (suspendre l'activité) ...en le rouvrant ça fonctionnait.
Mais j'ai trouvé mieux depuis quelques temps, ce problème est réapparue et par hasard j'ai titillé mon trackpad en le "malaxant" au niveau des clics (en bas) et je pense que c'est quelques micro cailloux ou grains de sable qui se sont introduis en dessous... simple observation de ma part,

ps:je précise que mon MB OSX à déjà quelques années (2008) et donc le trackpad n'est pas forcément le même que certains, il est régulièrement mis à jour.


----------



## Sams'tru (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Deux fois en une semaine, le clavier et la souris de mon MBP (2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 10.5.8) sont bloqués dès le démarrage. Le pointeur est dans le coin en haut à gauche et impossible de le bouger. Impossible d'utiliser le clavier également. J'ai branché une souris et un clavier usb et ils fonctionnent (je peux alors utiliser mon portable normalement).
La première fois que c'est arrivé, j'ai redémarré en maintenant cmd+alt+p+r enfoncés jusqu'au 3ème "bong" (reset de la PRAM comme je l'ai lu sur d'autres forums) et ça a résolu le problème. Ce matin, j'ai dû le redémarrer au moins 5x avant que ça ne marche, je n'entendais qu'un seul "bong" et l'ordinateur poursuivait son démarrage normal, comme si le clavier ne répondait déjà plus, même avant que MacOS soit lancé. 
Qu'est-ce que ça peut être ? Visiblement la PRAM est impliquée... Que faire pour vraiment résoudre le problème ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## djredf (30 Décembre 2010)

avec mon mac book pro sous 10.5.4, le clavier et le trackpad étaient bloqués:
dans mon cas, nous sommes allés dans UTILITAIRES, 
puis UTILITAIRES DE DISQUE, puis sélection du macintoshHD:vérifier les autorisations de disque: lancer , laisser analyser.
puis: réparer les autorisations de disque : lancer , laisser réparer.
enfin, 
redémarrer.

la clavier et le trackpad sont revenus.

si ça ne marche pas, 
tentez la mise à jour du système.
ou la ré-installation du système seul avec les DVD.

enfin, si c'est un problème Hardware,  allez voir un SAV .


----------



## djredf (6 Janvier 2011)

à noter que c'est grace à la souris bluetooth que tout a été débloqué:
elle est indispensable lorsque le trackpad ne répond plus.

j'ai pu naviguer jusqu'aux utilitaires grace à elle.

de plus,
il existe un clavier USB pour mac chez :MOBILITY LAB , moitié prix d'Apple( dispo chez Darty....)
qui dépanne également ! ( important)

suite à réparation des autorisation, et mise à jour du système , 
le blocage du clavier et trackpad a diminué de 80%.
toutefois, ils bloquent encore :
alors j'active la souris blue tooth, 
et le trackpad réagit de nouveau!


----------

